# At last a man with a clue



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Giuliani has it right. He said he doesn't believe Obama loves this country. He went on to explain that he was raised a communist. For the full story http://www.nydailynews.com/giuliani-cla ... -1.2123541


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

We have all know this for 7 years


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you want to see some interesting things google Frank Marshall Davis. Then get on Netflix and search "Dreams from my real father". It gives real pause to consider why Obama didn't want his birth certificate exposed. He doesn't have to worry now the building that housed it burned down. If I am not mistaken the lady that prepared the copy died in that fire. I would have never got that from the news, but a friend found it on a search a few months back.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is a clue at the very beginning of Obama's presidency.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is a young man with a clue. Watch the video.

http://www.theamericanmirror.com/watch- ... be-speech/


----------

